# Olympics - Slingshot



## onesaxplayer (Jul 22, 2012)

So, I am watching the Olympics opening ceremonies thinking about the global community I have seen on the forum. Any chance slingshot could ever be elevated to the level of skeet shooting and archery? It's such a seemingly "folk movement", would we want that kind of mainstreaming? Just a thought.


----------



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey, if synchronized swimming and badminton can be Olympic sports, why not slingshooting? Not sure how they decide what sports are in and what ones aren't, but I vote for including it!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Great question and welcome to the forum buddy! I for one think it is awesome that everybody and their brother doesn't have a slingshot hanging out of their back pocket. Even though some would benifit from this quite a bit$$$, But then again I think it takes a special breed to love slingshots like we do and would probably have trouble finding many people for it to make the mainstream. (give Justin Beiber a slingshot and then we are in business!) Mainstream. I shudder at the word.... Having the prestige of it being an Olympic sport would be pretty cool though And it would justify much of our insanity towards this crazy hobby we all love so much







but I think we all know there is no point in holding an Olympics for slingshot shooting....... Because RAYSHOT will take GOLD everytime!!!! **you owe me Ray


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah, I love BMX and it used to be my main passion, but I'm really not sure if it should be an Olympic sport as it is now. Same for slingshots - the olympics are already kinda turning into the "world wide of every sport on the planet" that airs every 4 years


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Btoon84 said:


> Hey, if synchronized swimming and badminton can be Olympic sports, why not slingshooting? Not sure how they decide what sports are in and what ones aren't, but I vote for including it!


Your correct there. I heard one of the commentators say that it was not just your "Backyard Badminton", it was extreme.I did chuckle. now, Synchronized Swimming is tough. I am sure that there are more "Sling-Shooters" than "Birdie Bashers"

btw Sheila I love your Pinky. I bought my Big Sis a pair of Pink Camo Snake Chaps last year to hunt in Texas. Several of the lady hunters on the lease had to have them a pair also. Our Mom is a double survivor.

ORGANIZATION, ORGANIZATION, ORGANIZATION And it could happen.

Bill


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

GO SURVIVORS! And God bless 'em too.
I read somewhere that many bow shooters use a slingshot to maintain their hand-eye. If that is true, we can rest assured that many of our Olympic archers employ the "beanshooter ' in their day to day routines. It only makes sense to me as a longbow shooter... I recently took up slingshooting as a means to rehab my torn shoulder. (Jonah fell out of the golfcart and I snatched him just before impact, ripped something in my shoulder. That was last year.) I shot a lot as a kid, but fell out of it when I got away from the open fields that were common in south Miami when I was growing up. The city is no place to go flyin' off willy nilly. Windows still have developed no natural defense to sling, or wind slung projectiles. Tape X's are targets to a Hurricane.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Lets keep slingshots to ourselves shall we?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Jakerock said:


> Lets keep slingshots to ourselves shall we?


nope, we shall not









LGD


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

lightgeoduck said:


> Lets keep slingshots to ourselves shall we?


nope, we shall not









LGD
[/quote]


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

it could happen!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Jakerock said:


> Lets keep slingshots to ourselves shall we?


Yeah what he said...in spades.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> Great question and welcome to the forum buddy! I for one think it is awesome that everybody and their brother doesn't have a slingshot hanging out of their back pocket. Even though some would benifit from this quite a bit$$$, But then again I think it takes a special breed to love slingshots like we do and would probably have trouble finding many people for it to make the mainstream. (give Justin Beiber a slingshot and then we are in business!) Mainstream. I shudder at the word.... Having the prestige of it being an Olympic sport would be pretty cool though And it would justify much of our insanity towards this crazy hobby we all love so much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate the vote of confidence but let's not go over the top. Have you seen others shoot?


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

harpersgrace said:


> Lets keep slingshots to ourselves shall we?


Yeah what he said...in spades.
[/quote]

I agree with these thoughts, for one reason.

Once any activity gets popular and has a large following, it follows naturally, that it would be abused to some extent. Although the abuse may not be extreem and may represents only a small fraction of the total usage, the back lash and uproar from the "Do Gooders" would be deafening.

The few would lobby and generate laws and controls of the sport that would make you think a slingshot was a weapon of mass destruction. From what I hear, many countries are at that point now. It is for this reason, not exclusivity or selfishness, that I could entertain the hope that slingshots not become too popular.

It seems the world has no Champions who will save us from the Do Gooders.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

"Promoting" or pushing, or marketing anything is a full of **** endeavor. Slingshots deserve better.

My second point is that... the more people shooting slingshots, the more people doing bad things with them, and in this society that means they will be illegal in a heartbeat.


----------



## lloydedwards40 (Apr 16, 2012)

Who in catapults has the money to buy a few IOC members?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Rayshot said:


> Great question and welcome to the forum buddy! I for one think it is awesome that everybody and their brother doesn't have a slingshot hanging out of their back pocket. Even though some would benifit from this quite a bit$$$, But then again I think it takes a special breed to love slingshots like we do and would probably have trouble finding many people for it to make the mainstream. (give Justin Beiber a slingshot and then we are in business!) Mainstream. I shudder at the word.... Having the prestige of it being an Olympic sport would be pretty cool though And it would justify much of our insanity towards this crazy hobby we all love so much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate the vote of confidence but let's not go over the top. Have you seen others shoot?
[/quote]
Of course I've seen others shoot. I was being playful. Send me some pouches!


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

It would be fun to see.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I think we should probably try to get it legalised before making it an olympic sport. I think you'd have more luck getting bar fighting in the olympics - it seems to be more acceptable than having a beanshooter in ur pocket here.


----------



## JIN (Feb 5, 2010)

In China, the sliingshot players also discussed this topcs.


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

I don´t shoot at olympia with my Slingshot, it´s too much stress for me








the forest enough for me.

if there in a few years professionals it will interesting what they can. And what Slings they use. 







_hightech slings _











Jakerock said:


> "Promoting" or pushing, or marketing anything is a full of **** endeavor. Slingshots deserve better.
> 
> My second point is that... the more people shooting slingshots, the more people doing bad things with them, and in this society that means they will be illegal in a heartbeat.


i don´t know what happen if some one doing bad things. But, the larger the community and the sport is more difficult it is to ban it.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

You mean like cigarette smokers?

If catapults go the way of breakdancing and everyone gets into it, a lot of stuff is going to get broken...
....and many new laws will be made and enforced!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Um, break dancing? ;-)


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Originally the modern olympics included things like poetry amoung other things but that was befor t.v. so like everything else, it has to be interesting visually to become popular as most all financial backing comes from advertising and therefor telly!!!


----------



## JIN (Feb 5, 2010)

if slingshot entered into the game, whick country would win the first gold medal?


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

JIN said:


> if slingshot entered into the game, whick country would win the first gold medal?


I am biased, but I am willing to say that USA will win the first Gold and Silver

Bill


----------



## JIN (Feb 5, 2010)

wait and see.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I would love slingshooting as an Olympic sport. That and disc golf.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah, lets get log throwing and hackysack in there too while we are at it.


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey! Lets make it not just part of the Greek track and field event, lets include it in the Scottish Highland Games and how about a Sling-Shooting of The Bull in Spain!!
You ever FLY fish? There is a big learning curve, and its never perfected. I never met a community so willing to help, teach, loan, what ever, but (and its a big but) it is still home grown. The **** fly rod cost more than a spinning rod, a no gear simple fly reel costs more then a cool geared real. We wont talk about the fly tying vice and inventory. Here is the Big But again, its still home grown. Fly casters do compete, and have fun, they don't take the fun out of compete. Fly casting Olympics? It's not about Olympics. Not about who is best this time. It's deeper then that.
Slingshot in the Olympics? Why invade something? Let them be. We can do our own thing. Just my humble thoughts...

Mark


----------

